# Another incision photo



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I will hopefully end up with as nice a progression of images as joplin had! Anyway, here goes my nasty little photo:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Looks pretty good! Hope you are doing really really well!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking mighty fine!! How are you feeling?


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm feeling pretty darned good. I'm up and about and doing light housework, giving my daughter a bath. I went out to breakfast today. I've been going on short walks around the block and doing laundry, even going up and down the stairs. But I've also been trying to get myself to sit a lot and watch TV. I'm not lifting anything. I'm doing fine only on Tylenol and eating better now and more solid foods. I'm a little uncomfortable sleeping, but I'm still managing to sleep well in spite of it by taking a sleeping pill at night and piling up the pillows.

I'm getting used to taking all these medications. I already took a few prescriptions before the surgery, but now my nightstand is covered with bottles like a 90 year old. I've got Tylenol, calcium carbonate, calcitrol, levothroid, sleeping pills, antidepressant, blah, blah, blah. I haven't noticed any changes in fatigue or anything that might be related to hormones. Actually, I kind of feel LESS fatigued than I did before the surgery, which makes no sense. I'm trying to be prepare myself for the possibility of a few overswings of the thyroid hormone replacement from too little or too much. Like steering a large tanker ship, it may take some time to get on the proper course. I will try to remain patient. Remind me that later. Hopefully I my ship won't hit any icebergs before we get it on the right course!

I suppose I get the path reports next week (maybe Monday?) but I'm choosing to believe my doctor that I don't have to worry about that. He told my husband there was a 1 cm nodule that they have sent to pathology to check for "precancerous" tissue, which he says wouldn't be a problem even if it were cancerous because they got it all out anyway. So, I'm choosing to believe that for now and thinking it will come back benign. If it comes back otherwise, then I'll start asking how he knows for sure he got it all?? Because the lymph nodes looked fine in u/s and by gross visual inspection? Like Scarlett O'Hara I'll worry about that tomorrow. I'm doing a good job of not worrying about it. One thing at a time. All the docs thought it was benign. FNAs were mostly benign, one was indeterminate.

Thanks for asking how I'm doing.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I will cross my fingers, and keep your in my prayers for good news, It does sound very optimistic. Glad you are feeling well.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> Like steering a large tanker ship, it may take some time to get on the proper course.


Oh, I like this analogy!

It sounds like you are right on track. Yay! I felt significantly better that second week after surgery. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

I forgot about the scar. Yours appears neatly done and as if it'll eventually fade away.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> I will hopefully end up with as nice a progression of images as joplin had! Anyway, here goes my nasty little photo:


Looks fine. Wonder why surgeons don't take advantage of the fold at the lowest point of the neck ? My incision is exactly where yours is, and it would have been more hidden if a half inch to an inch lower.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I think they did try to hide it in a fold... I had several for them to chose from, I guess.


----------



## kitkat (Aug 20, 2011)

I think your incision looks very nice (as incisions go..) Looks like it'll heal nicely. Glad to hear you are feeling better!!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

have any of yall had ear ringing as a symptom? is it gone now?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did have tinnitus prior to surgery. It's been significantly reduced since my TT, although still present to some extent. But I'm blaming that on my long history of, um, enjoying myself during my younger years [read: partying like a rock star in clubs and concerts].


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

White noise, I heard it all of the time. It is gone!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I didn't have tinnitus. I did have a lot of strange buzzing feelings in my feet and hands. Almost like a pager was vibrating there. Wonder if that was due to low calcium? Is that what low calcium feels like? The doctor said that my pre-surgical blood test showed low calcium and low parathyroid hormone. It looks like I should get used to taking Tums.

My incision is doing well. Two weeks post-surgery and I still have the steri-strips on. I can still see the little black threads of the dissolvable sutures under the steri-strips. I don't have the guts to pull them off and I guess I've kept them dry enough that they are more or less staying put. But I have the followup with my surgeon on Friday and he will probably remove all that stuff. Ouch.

I'd been feeling pretty good in general until yesterday when I had anxiety and felt like my heart was pounding in my chest. It wasn't beating fast, but it just felt loud and noticeable. I went back on my beta-blockers that I had stopped taking for surgery. I take them for migraines and also for anxiety. And that helps. So, I seem to be a little ball of adrenaline.

I'm on 125 micrograms of Levothroid (is that the normal starting dose after TT?) and wondering if now I'm starting to get some increasing levels of thyroid hormone in me and starting to feel amped. I also feel tired today. But then I was woken up by my cat at 5 am because she was yowling for food. Then I got out of bed and stepped in some cat poop she so kindly left on our brand new carpet. Not knowing I'd stepped in cat poop, I continued to walk around my bedroom spreading it to several spots. LOL. You just have to laugh on mornings like that. Unfortunately, I didn't laugh at the time. LOL. I am laughing about it now though.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I had my surgical followup today and they removed the steri-strips. I'm 17 days post-surgery.... here are the photos:

http://photobucket.com/ThyroidScar?albumview=slideshow


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Looks great!


----------

